# Suspensions Stems



## rigtenzin (Mar 1, 2004)

Does anyone still make a suspension stem? I had a softride and liked it, but can't find them on the softride site anymore.

I remember that a few years ago, someone made a suspension stem that was limited production and said to be higher quality than the softride version. Anyone familiar with that one?

Girvin also produced suspension stems, but they never impressed me.

Thanks


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

I dont know if anyone still makes them but you can find softride stems on ebay every so often.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

rigtenzin said:


> Does anyone still make a suspension stem? I had a softride and liked it, but can't find them on the softride site anymore.
> 
> I remember that a few years ago, someone made a suspension stem that was limited production and said to be higher quality than the softride version. Anyone familiar with that one?
> 
> ...


Try Otis Guy, a thread here awhile back said he was doing some. http://www.otisguycycles.com/

The Girvin stems never made it into the aheadset system anyway I don't think.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

rigtenzin said:


> Does anyone still make a suspension stem? I had a softride and liked it, but can't find them on the softride site anymore.
> 
> I remember that a few years ago, someone made a suspension stem that was limited production and said to be higher quality than the softride version. Anyone familiar with that one?
> 
> ...


Was the SoftRide the same one that Nitto made?

A shop near me still has several unopened stems for sale. I think that they might be Girvin's though.


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*Suspension stem pictures*

Here's pictures of the two models mentioned above old time sake!

Rigtenzin - you can email me if you want to deal . . .

-mtnwing
www.carbonbicycles.com
In search of a White Industries Derailleur/Shifter set
ts1 (at) mountainbikes (dot) net


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Ive never seen a Flexstem like that one. Must be real early?? Laffeaux, Allsop made the stem, then I think in 94, Bridgestone had Nitto make it. I dont understand exactly what happened there. Maybe Nitto licensed it or just made the quill part of it.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Ive never seen a Flexstem like that one. Must be real early?? Laffeaux, Allsop made the stem, then I think in 94, Bridgestone had Nitto make it. I dont understand exactly what happened there. Maybe Nitto licensed it or just made the quill part of it.


Allstop... that's right I remember them. I'm not sure where Bridgestone got hte Nitto version either.

I'll check to see what brand is available locally. I'm in the shop once a week or so.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Allstop... that's right I remember them. I'm not sure where Bridgestone got hte Nitto version either.
> 
> I'll check to see what brand is available locally. I'm in the shop once a week or so.


I was under the impression that Softride / Allsop still made their stem, but I don't see it on their website - just bushing replacement kits. The Softride stem brings back tons of past and current memories. Top photo - the wife's Salsa with Allsop Softride stem. I can't get her off it and on to anything new. Her bike also has WTB roller cams on the rear! Bottom photo, the alloy softride stem - brand new never been used - just waiting for the right bike.

They can't be all bad since both Thomas Frishknecht and Henrik Djernis used them quite successfully.

I never remember Bridgestone being involved in the production of the stems - always Allsop. The nice thing - if there really is a nice thing about suspension stems - comparing the Off-Road/Girvin/Proflex/K2 (jeez, how many company names can you go through?) Flexstem to the Allsop is that the Allsop was on a parallelogram which meant the bars, controls and your hands moved in one plane. The flexstem rotated which meant that your hands rotated too - okay for city paths, but not so hotcha for off-road


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

i remember a side-by-side review in mountain bike (don't ask me when) of the softride stem and the jp morgan suspension stem, which was like 200 bucks and had an air-oil shock. i also seem to remember softride at some point coming out with an oil damper for their stems. 
anyways, i was always able to bottom the softride stems out with no trouble, even though i weighed around 135 at the time.


----------



## U V (Feb 29, 2004)

i used to have a 'Off-Road' one which came with my white 'Off-Road' bike, and remember changing the rubbers for the spare ones from my skateboard! 
god that seems a thousand years ago now......


----------



## swonte (Jan 13, 2004)

*@ssmike*

please show us some more pics of the blue salsa with slacker paint. very nice


----------



## manitou916 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Girvin Ahead?*



Bigwheel said:


> The Girvin stems never made it into the aheadset system anyway I don't think.


Dude, I think you may be wrong about that one as I'm 99% sure I've seen a couple of Girvin's with an Ahead clamp in the past. I'm quite sure they exist but in limited numbers - probably seen one or two on eBay Germany/USA actually.

I wouldn't mind converting my old Girvin titanium bar/stem 1 1/4" quill to a 1 1/8" Ahead to relive just how bad it really was! 

If anyone can further clarify it would be appreciated.


----------



## andrewthorne (Feb 26, 2004)

rigtenzin said:


> Does anyone still make a suspension stem? I had a softride and liked it, but can't find them on the softride site anymore.
> 
> I remember that a few years ago, someone made a suspension stem that was limited production and said to be higher quality than the softride version. Anyone familiar with that one?
> 
> ...


Less than a year ago, I got a brand spanking new stem from Softride as a warrantee replacement. While they didn't have them listed on the website, they still had them available for sale - and pretty heavily discounted from what they used to cost. Try giving them a call.

Or, you could just buy the fillet brazed (Brakely - shweeet) softride frame, fork, beam and stem that I'm trying to unload.

Cheers,

-Andrew


----------



## iattackthedarkness (Jan 14, 2004)

*still looking for a softride stem?*

i have a 140mm softride stem, new, with not one, but two damper cartridges


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

Another vote for seeing more of that Salsa!

or post on my Salsa spec post?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

the flexstem pictured above is actually the current version. The original version was much more CNC-isc.

Girvin flexstems are STILL made and yes there's an aheadset version. However i do NOT know if the aheadset version is compatible with earlier vintage quill models as far as exchanging the extension piece. 

I have a few NOS original quill flexstems in my collection still. At some point, I might get around to photographing them.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

rigtenzin said:


> Does anyone still make a suspension stem? I had a softride and liked it, but can't find them on the softride site anymore.
> 
> I remember that a few years ago, someone made a suspension stem that was limited production and said to be higher quality than the softride version. Anyone familiar with that one?
> 
> ...


LOL....I still have a Girvin FlexStem on my oldest bike - rigid 1990 Schwinn Sierra MOS (supposedly stood for Mountain Over Sized tubing....at that time, the Sierra was a still mountain bike, beforethe name's "rebirth" as a "comfort bike" - had the standard "NORBA geometry", etc.) Back when I used it, I e-mailed Girvin (or whoever had control of the co. at that point) telling them I could not find replacement elastomers, and on 3 seperate occasions, they sent me 3 free elastomers, of which I still have at least 6 brand new...heh....This bike still sports Panaracer Smokes (I loved those tires...wonder how I'd like 'em now, offroad ???), and still has the original BioPace big ring (HAHA....rarely used the biggie, granny and middle were replaced with round ones at some point)....also gone are the original 7 speed RapidFire "push-push" shifters, at some point replaced with an early on LX RapidFire Plus (tirgger shift). Once in a great while, I'll use it on a quick run through the neighborhood, on a quick run for a six-pack, or whatever....It's actually a decent steel frame, may use it as a project bike when I get enough old parts to swap over (Hmmmmm......SS, perhaps ???) At the time, the FlexStem seemed like an almost half decent idea, and it did take a little of the edge off - at least compared to the factory rigid stem, but it's downright laughable, in retrospect....Ahhhhhh, the "good" ol' days, eh ?? heh


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Djuc Wun said:


> Another vote for seeing more of that Salsa!
> 
> or post on my Salsa spec post?


Djuc Wun - pics of that little Salsa here http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=19614


----------



## MantisMan (Jan 20, 2004)

*Look Here!*



rigtenzin said:


> Does anyone still make a suspension stem? I had a softride and liked it, but can't find them on the softride site anymore.
> 
> I remember that a few years ago, someone made a suspension stem that was limited production and said to be higher quality than the softride version. Anyone familiar with that one?
> 
> ...


http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2.cgi?PAGE=PROFRAME&PROD_ID=685307


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

MantisMan said:


> http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2.cgi?PAGE=PROFRAME&PROD_ID=685307


yeah right, $130...


----------



## Pulli (Feb 7, 2004)

*Softride Ahead NOS*

This is a Ahead style Softride stem NOS circa 1995


----------



## MantisMan (Jan 20, 2004)

*Hey Darling, I'm not.....*



DeeEight said:


> yeah right, $130...


in charge of the pricing. Just helping people locate parts.

Besides, I saw one go for over $100 on e-bay last year so maybe that is the "market" rate.


----------



## meneerguus (Apr 29, 2004)

*ever seen this stem?*

http://www.steinbach-bike.com/spares_show.asp?ID=104


----------



## manitou916 (Mar 6, 2004)

MantisMan said:


> in charge of the pricing. Just helping people locate parts.
> 
> Besides, I saw one go for over $100 on e-bay last year so maybe that is the "market" rate.


Based on one sale you saw "last year" for $100 doesn't mean it's market rate right now - yours is 30% higher than that anyway. It's like me saying I saw one not sell on eBay last week which would mean they're worthless.

I concur with D8. Even if I wanted one I wouldn't pay $130 and wouldn't pay $100 either. They were never sought after back in the day and are not remotely sought after today.

You can get them much cheaper than $130 as most people are glad to see the back of them for ANY amount of money!


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*RoboStem*

Some shop by the name of JP Morgan make a more expensive machined al similar to allsops aluminum one (which I stupidly sold a few years ago for $20).

And where the heck was Klein man?! Klein had their own ultralight pogostem with a composite (? memory's a stranger) leaf spring. Don't really know if it hit production, but we blew up several of them in a lab once...

Yepo, I used to race at 140lbs, and couldn't keep from bottoming mine no matter what I did either. Sure was smooth though.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> Some shop by the name of JP Morgan make a more expensive machined al similar to allsops aluminum one (which I stupidly sold a few years ago for $20).
> 
> And where the heck was Klein man?! Klein had their own ultralight pogostem with a composite (? memory's a stranger) leaf spring. Don't really know if it hit production, but we blew up several of them in a lab once...
> 
> Yepo, I used to race at 140lbs, and couldn't keep from bottoming mine no matter what I did either. Sure was smooth though.


JP Morgan made some really nice suspension stems (under license from Allsop?). Carsten posted a picture of a Cunningham with one here http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=58013#poststop

OOPS! Sorry, that's not a JP Morgan stem. My friend Chuck modified that Allsop stem for use with drops when he originally owned that Cunningham. He also had some JP Morgan stems on some of his bikes too - just have to find the link that has the picture.

Cursivearmy - Hey Nate, you have any photos of Chuck's bike with a Morgan stem?

Mike


----------



## MantisMan (Jan 20, 2004)

manitou916 said:


> Based on one sale you saw "last year" for $100 doesn't mean it's market rate right now - yours is 30% higher than that anyway. It's like me saying I saw one not sell on eBay last week which would mean they're worthless.





manitou916 said:


> Not true. An item selling on e-bay with multiple bidders does give some sort of indication as to what people are willing to pay for it. Besides, if you read the post it says "maybe" it's market rate. Also, you incorrectly state that it's my ("your") stem. I have nothing to do with the stem. I merely posted a link. As to your statement about "one not selling on e-bay which would mean they're worthless." This is also false and you know it
> 
> I concur with D8. Even if I wanted one I wouldn't pay $130 and wouldn't pay $100 either. They were never sought after back in the day and are not remotely sought after today.
> 
> ...




It would be more helpful for the people looking for suspension stems if you would post information on obtaining them for "much cheaper than $130" rather than simply giving your opinion of them and tossing in a few inaccuracies as well.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

*fine*

I sell brand new girvin flexstems for $23US (22.2 quill x 130mm extension silver, 25.4 quill x 115 and 130mm extension silver), Zoom suspension stems for $23 (25.4 quill x 100mm and 120mm silver), Tranz-X adjustable suspension stems for $29US (22.2 quill x 110mm), and K2/Girvin threadless flexstems for $29US (1 1/8 steerer and 110mm extension with 2 bolt removable bar clamp).

Happy now?


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Well, if I wanted a pristine alum Allsop unit in black like I had eons ago, I'd be willing & almost expect to pay as much as it cost me back then, which was around $200. The doc retailed em at $250, & I'd pay that too. But that's if I wanted it. Wanted, like I want a Goat Deluxe, and I'd pound shite through my teeth for a Goat Deluxe.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*wups, nevermind*

wups!


----------



## MantisMan (Jan 20, 2004)

*Maybe the "thread starter" is happy now*




DeeEight said:


> I sell brand new girvin flexstems for $23US (22.2 quill x 130mm extension silver, 25.4 quill x 115 and 130mm extension silver), Zoom suspension stems for $23 (25.4 quill x 100mm and 120mm silver), Tranz-X adjustable suspension stems for $29US (22.2 quill x 110mm), and K2/Girvin threadless flexstems for $29US (1 1/8 steerer and 110mm extension with 2 bolt removable bar clamp).
> 
> Nice going DeeEight. As usual you are full of helpful information w/ a bit of attitude thrown in. My post was in response to Manitou916.
> 
> ...




Not any more or less happy than I was before your post.

p.s. No smart alecky, inflammatory taunting to end my post.


----------



## BKnucklehead (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow that is very cool... As a machinist I have a thing for well manipulated aluminum.. I'm working on some pne off pedals nephew is a amatuer vert bmx rider 
Carry on Brad


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

I had a 1994 model aluminum Softride stem (with the '95 model black (not 3D violet) bushings) on my '93 Stumpjumper for many years. I got it in high school when I couldn't quite afford a good suspension fork and was afraid of ruining the handling of the bike as well.

It wasn't bad, and definitely helped with washboardy stuff. But it also flexed significantly (bushing play) and leaked this horrible black grease from the bushings that permanently stained everything it touched. I think it was a mix of the black ano rubbing off in the bushings as well as lubricating oil.

My friend who usually copied my bike setup but with cheaper parts bought a Trans-X stem (of the single pivot 'flex stem' type) and that was pretty awful IMO. The way it twisted your wrists as it travelled was very disconcerting and seemed to negate most of the suspension benefit.


----------



## Pulli (Feb 7, 2004)

*Softride stems*

I still have one NOS that I bought for a project
that I'v enever followed through.

Every once in a while I'll pick it up and think, hmmmm
what could I use this on?

Then, I put in back and forget about it..until I read a thread like this.

Problem is their (it's) long 140mm and it's hard to figure out a worthy
project...even a worhty retro project for it in the modern era.

Mostly, I guess it's a neat piece of nostaalgic MTBobilia to show the kids
with 6 inches front and rear?


----------

